# novak motor and esc combo



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

found a novak system mongoose micro brushless system(motor and esc) 99 bucks comes in three different sizes 8.5 9000kv 1.5 7300kv 13.5 6000kv 

has anybody used this system
its going into a 302 bos mustang 1/16 scale 4wd traxxas car


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

also have been thinking about the D3 mini monster by team epic

what esc could i use with this


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I use a $22.00 Hobbywing esc (25a) and a $24.00 3100Kv motor in my 1/18 pancar.

In a 4wd 1/18 truck I went to a Hobbywing (35a) and a 4200Kv.

Check out www.hobbypartz.com, they usually have everything in stock.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Guys:
The Traxxas Mustang uses a 550 size motor. That means the micro motor probably won't work but the D3 will. The better choice is 1/10 scale components for this car and stay sane on the Kv of the motor. The Traxxas motor that comes in the car is a low RPM high torque unit. I would recommend something around 3100 to 4000 and the car will fly on 6 cells or a 2s Lipo. Anymore than that and you better be a very good driver or have deep pockets.
For bashing I recommend the Hobbywing esc and possibly their EZ run combos.


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

The 1/16 scaletraxxas mustang uses a 550 motor?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

burlap1980 said:


> The 1/16 scaletraxxas mustang uses a 550 motor?


I think it's a traxxas "380".....


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I checked their website . It says a 550. The same motor that powers the Slash.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

There are two different models, one running the 380 Velinion and the other running the Titan 550. A small block and big block version.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I see that Chuck.
Traxxas is getting a lot of mileage out of that 4wd, laydown shock and high center motor chassis. They change the arm length, tires and body and you have a new vehicle.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> I see that Chuck.
> Traxxas is getting a lot of mileage out of that 4wd, laydown shock and high center motor chassis. They change the arm length, tires and body and you have a new vehicle.


Give it to Traxxas to understanding a market and maximizing profit. They don't make anything I'm interested in but for the larger market they are kicking the doors down.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Give it to Traxxas to understanding a market and maximizing profit. They don't make anything I'm interested in but for the larger market they are kicking the doors down.


Yep, they make a killing in the "basher market", which is by far much larger and enduring than the racers market. They got sponsorships all over the place. One would think at some point of being involved in 1:1 scale racing they would start evolving a couple vehicles designed more specifically for the racetrack. That is vehicles that don't create their own class like SC did. I'm talking 1:8 buggy, 1:10 TC etc. They must have no desire to enter those markets because they certainly have the knowhow to build a competitive vehicle.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Yes, considering their size, if they wanted to build a TC they could likely put one to market very inexpensively. Most of the TC's are running a fairly standard layout. It wouldn't take too much tiime to pick the best aspects and design one. Their philosophy seems to be high volume which precludes the racing stuff. They seem more than willing to lose some of their customers to other companies when the racing bug bites.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> They seem more than willing to lose some of their customers to other companies when the racing bug bites.


Yep.

On the other hand there are plenty of companies that manufacture ONLY race worthy products. Heck, even AE seems to be heading that route.

Traxxas get's into racing only when they are the innovator.


----------

